# Solved: Lock toolbars in MS Word?



## boesler (May 16, 2006)

Is there a way to lock the toolbars in Microsoft Word?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

How exactly do you mean 'locked'?


----------



## boesler (May 16, 2006)

The toolbars are adjustable and can be dragged here and there; can you lock them so that they are not drag-able?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't think you can - the ability to drag them is actually a useful feature if you want to add a new toolbar at some time - if they were locked, you might have a most of your screen with layered toolbars - instead, you can line them up to fit better.


----------



## boesler (May 16, 2006)

Omit my previous post. The issue is that you can customize the toolbars by adding buttons or dragging toolbars, and when you save a document and then reopen it, the toolbars will be the way they were when you saved it. So far, so good. But when you open a new Word document, the toolbar layout reverts back to the default setting. Is there a way to customize the toolbars so that they are the same whenever you open any new or other documents, without neccessarily going in and messing with the template?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

They should stay the way you left them until changed again. Are you opening a template?


----------

